# so sad



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i had to clean out my breeding tank thus destroying jacks nest. got rid of the algea though, i hope he builds another nest quickly


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Cheer up IlovemyShiny,
I'm sure your betta will be okay, now that you are home.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My male started his nest and I cleaned the tank, he'll just build a new one. Don't worry.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i know im just so excited i really want to have lots of little fry!!!and now that my brine shrimp are here im really going crazy, oh yea MrVampire how do you put the baby brine shrimp in with your fry, i know i cant just dump them in there with all that salt, and how many times a day should i feed them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i know im just so excited i really want to have lots of little fry!!!and now that my brine shrimp are here im really going crazy, oh yea MrVampire how do you put the baby brine shrimp in with your fry, i know i cant just dump them in there with all that salt, and how many times a day should i feed them?


 
I extract them with a turkey baster. I love brine shrimp because you can control how much food goes in the tank. I feed my fry twice a day, others as many as four times a day. To be safe only feed them twice a day with a few squirts of shrimp, BUT, do so gently.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

okay


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

You might have to get some algae eater, or algae eliminator.


----------



## nimblebobo (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to breed but I only have one fish ):


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

nimblebobo said:


> I want to breed but I only have one fish ):


It's harder than it looks but if done properly it can be awesome


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

jack is back to building a nest, so i moved him back into the breeding tank because voodoo has been in there for a while and not built a nest. so cross your fingers  but im gonna give omega red a little break she seems a little stessed, being so close the the boys trying to break down the walls of her tank.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Good Luck )))!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i think my fish dont like to build nests in anything bigger than a 5 gallon tank


----------



## nimblebobo (Jun 28, 2009)

can you message me how to breed?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

this will be my first attempt so im not the right person to ask, MrVampire on the other hand know ALot, i went back and read threw all the previous post on the breeding portion, and i read alot eles where. so talk to him and then read lots.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop I'm a genious. lol.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

now now lets not get big headed


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fine (.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mr Vampire does have ezperience so he would be a good person to ask. It takes a lot of reading and researxh before jumping into breeding. I believe someone once said read and research until your brain hurts. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Mr Vampire does have ezperience so he would be a good person to ask. It takes a lot of reading and researxh before jumping into breeding. _I believe someone once said read and_ _research until your brain hurts._ lol


That was me too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I know,,, I read it somewhere and so I quoted you!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I have good news 

Yesterday I bought a compatible, halfmoon for my new double tail female ))))))

*WAIT it gets better...THE SELLER GAVE ME A SECOND FEMALE* ))))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's in his jar and flares SOOO much. I'm glad I got him when I did )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds great!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

shut up you with all your luck and success  my fish all seem pissed at me, they're like "no i dont want to make a bubble nest, i hate you"


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> shut up you with all your luck and success  my fish all seem pissed at me, they're like "no i dont want to make a bubble nest, i hate you"


Try spawning them on a full moon or on a rainy day...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm, that might work!lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I hear it does work.

Bettas are weird  ...


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

really? well i doubt itll rain again for a while but i can try the full moon thing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya try it and see how it works )


----------

